

Importing PayPal into QuickBooks Online - portman

We're starting to get some traction with our product (yay!) in the form of multiple PayPal orders per day. There has GOT to be a better way to input PayPal data than this:<p>https://qboe.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1085/kw/paypal/r_id/103898<p>A quick web search reveals lots of shady-looking third-party services that will 'sync' PayPal and QuickBooks Online. However, I'm reluctant to give out my QuickBooks and PayPal credentials to just anyone.<p>I know this is HACKER News and not ACCOUNTANT News, but has anyone here solved this already?
======
nyef
In Paypal, under History ~ Download History, you can download your paypal
transactions to many different file types, including Quicken (.qif),
Quickbooks (.iif), comma-delimited, etc.

Alternatively you could use the Instant Payment Notification feature of Paypal
to have them send your web app your transaction information, and your web app
could possibly... I dunno do something with it to get it into quickbooks. A
lot harder to set up but could possibly be totally automated, whereas
downloading your history to a quickbooks import file would have to be done
manually and periodically.

~~~
portman
We already have all of the IPN data in a database. Unfortunately, it looks
like using the QuickBooks API might be the best way to go.

I'm still shocked that this functionality isn't included out of the box.

